# Caruso suit quality



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

Is it comparable to the better Zegna lines? Maybe better. They can be found in a store in the Netherlands alongside Zegna and Castangia suits. I actually don't know alot about Castangia either but this is supposed to be a very good suit. More information would be helpful.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

I would wear Caruso before Zegna, but that's my personal opinion and has more to do with overall fit (OTR) and what I perceive as the quality.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

I agree with gnatty. Caruso is my jacket or suit of choice for OTR these days. Soft shoulders, great fabrics and reasonable prices. They make Barney's in-house suitings and odd jackets.


----------



## beerbudgetchampagnetastes (Oct 30, 2006)

Would depend on the fit for you and price would come into the equation. OTR Caruso is a poor fit for me so alas a cashmere sportscoat (at 50% off) did not find a place in my wardrobe recently. From what i have seen and heard Caruso may be slightly better than Zegna.

Castagnia is superior to both by a fair margin but is significantly more expensive in Oz. What are the prices in the Netherlands? If Castagnia is not much dearer and fits ok then i would definately go down that path.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

beerbudgetchampagnetastes said:


> Would depend on the fit for you and price would come into the equation. OTR Caruso is a poor fit for me so alas a cashmere sportscoat (at 50% off) did not find a place in my wardrobe recently. From what i have seen and heard Caruso may be slightly better than Zegna.
> 
> Castagnia is superior to both by a fair margin but is significantly more expensive in Oz. What are the prices in the Netherlands? If Castagnia is not much dearer and fits ok then i would definately go down that path.


Zegna and Caruso over here are both around 1200. Caruso about 2k.
Would you place Castangia in the same line with Isaia or Borrelli for example in terms of quality?


----------



## meister (Oct 29, 2005)

gnatty8 said:


> I would wear Caruso before Zegna, but that's my personal opinion and has more to do with overall fit (OTR) and what I perceive as the quality.


+1 My tailor/alterations guy agrees with you 100% and he does all the top OTR suits in Sydney.


----------



## beerbudgetchampagnetastes (Oct 30, 2006)

TheGuyIsBack said:


> Zegna and Caruso over here are both around 1200. Caruso about 2k.
> Would you place Castangia in the same line with Isaia or Borrelli for example in terms of quality?


Do you mean Caruso 1200, Castagnia 2k?

If that is the case and depending on fit for you i would go Caruso.

I'd place Castagnia ahead of Isaia suits but Borelli would be a step up in both price and quality.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

beerbudgetchampagnetastes said:


> *Do you mean Caruso 1200, Castagnia 2k?*
> 
> If that is the case and depending on fit for you i would go Caruso.
> 
> I'd place Castagnia ahead of Isaia suits but Borelli would be a step up in both price and quality.


That's what I meant, sorry.


----------



## clee1982 (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry for reviving some dead thread, does Caruso have different lines? The only Caruso made suit I have is Ralph Lauren Black Label, and I am quite happy with it (especially the fit). I think I run into a store in mid town NYC that sells Caruso, so just want to know if produce things of varyinge quality even for their brand.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

bwep said:


> I agree with gnatty. Caruso is my jacket or suit of choice for OTR these days. Soft shoulders, great fabrics and reasonable prices. They make Barney's in-house suitings and odd jackets.


And have become my favorite supplier of choice (the Barney's models) short of Kiton and Oxxford. Very soft thin floating canvas with minimal shoulder padding and they happen to fit me OTR (e54L) perfectly with simple sleeve shortening.

In fact I just obtained some fabric and ordered a MTM jacket and slacks from My Tailor. To make certain it is the size and construction I wanted I sent a pair of my favorite Oxxford slacks and a Barney's jacket for them to copy with specific instructions to match the construction insofar as they have the ability to do so.

BTW, completely off topic, Barney's mens dept is having a private sale on Monday at 40% off retail. Barney's Caruso brand is generally $1500-2300 for jackets and $1800-2500 for suits so this would be a great time to try one with a good selection at a great price.

Perry


----------

